# Building a new cart!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

:clap: We are almost done with the new two wheeled cart! :stars: So excited, and I cant wait to try it out! Its gonna be my new show cart. Here are the plans we used but we made a few adjustments http://rockyrun-farm.com/car1.htm. I will try to get some pics soon. :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That is so great!!!!
good for you!
Miranda


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cool..... :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How exciting! Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Deb Mc


----------

